
VS Code is not what it seems - areknawo
https://areknawo.com/vs-code-is-not-what-it-seems/
======
dr_faustus
It is often implied that telemetry is a universally bad thing.

If it is anomymized properly, I think its actually a good thing to base
decisions on which functionality to improve and which bugs to fix on the usage
patterns of the "silent majority" of users and not necessarily on the opinions
of the vocal minority engaging with the devs in GitHub issues. There are many
prominent examples of major products which were primarily driven by the
interests of their developers and not the users, leading ultimately to their
demise (e.g. Eclipse).

------
hoistbypetard
It really cracks me up that a site complaining about telemetry shows 21
trackers[1] when I visit with privacy badger enabled. I actually suspect there
are a couple more, because my current browser is pretty freshly installed so
privacy badger is still discovering its trackers list.

[1] [https://i.imgur.com/PtpGma2.png](https://i.imgur.com/PtpGma2.png)

